# Don't talk to the police



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Βέβαια μιλάει τρομερά γρήγορα, οπότε αν ήμουν δικαστής θα τον καταδίκαζα απλά και μόνο γιατί θα μου είχε πάρει το κεφάλι! :woot:

[video=google;-4097602514885833865]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4097602514885833865[/video]


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Να και η απομαγνητοφώνηση (κάπως ανορθόγραφη).


----------



## panadeli (Jul 20, 2012)

Άπαιχτος! Υπάρχει η συνέχεια κάπου;

Και μια απορία, που την έχω χρόνια: 
Ξέρει κανείς από τους νομομαθείς της παρέας αν το δικό μας Δίκαιο προβλέπει κάτι αντίστοιχο της 5ης τροποποίησης;


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2012)

panadeli said:


> [...]
> Και μια απορία, που την έχω χρόνια:
> Ξέρει κανείς από τους νομομαθείς της παρέας αν το δικό μας Δίκαιο προβλέπει κάτι αντίστοιχο της 5ης τροποποίησης;



Νομομαθής δεν είμαι, αλλά ό,τι μπορώ μαθαίνω κι όπου μπορώ λινκάρω:
*take the nickel* και ο κώδικας ποινικής δικονομίας (άρθρο 273).


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 20, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Άπαιχτος! Υπάρχει η συνέχεια κάπου;



Εδώ είναι: Don't Talk to Cops, Part 2


----------



## Costas (Jul 20, 2012)

Πάντως το άρθρο 273 μιλά ρητά για κατηγορουμένους, ενώ η ομιλία απευθύνεται στους πάντες.


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 20, 2012)

Costas said:


> Να και η απομαγνητοφώνηση (κάπως ανορθόγραφη).



Μ' άρεσε το "navel officer" :-D


----------

